# Les Feldick



## barryl (Nov 30, 2012)

I run in to this Bible Teacher on TV " Through the Bible with Les Feldick", He also has a website. If you are looking for a good source to learn about what  the Bible teaches , you might enjoy his teaching. Check it out let us know what you think.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 30, 2012)

I looked at his site and believe in about 80% of his teachings. People are always telling me to ignore internet preachers and just read the Bible. To each his own. I like that he is non-denominational. I agree with his views on Heaven & He!! and where they are both at.
http://lesfeldick.org/


----------



## barryl (Dec 1, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I looked at his site and believe in about 80% of his teachings. People are always telling me to ignore internet preachers and just read the Bible. To each his own. I like that he is non-denominational. I agree with his views on Heaven & He!! and where they are both at.
> http://lesfeldick.org/


I like the fact that he just teaches the Bible. He doesn't put a whole lot of his opinion. I also like the fact that he is a Bible believer.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 1, 2012)

I think http://lesfeldick.org/ is all about his opinion.

I think his website has his name on it for a reason.  It's about him.  I disagree with much of what he believes.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I think http://lesfeldick.org/ is all about his opinion.
> 
> I think his website has his name on it for a reason.  It's about him.  I disagree with much of what he believes.



Ronnie, its only opinion when someone teaches against what we believe in, when they are are preaching to the choir...now thats just bible!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 1, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I think http://lesfeldick.org/ is all about his opinion.
> 
> I think his website has his name on it for a reason.  It's about him.  I disagree with much of what he believes.



I've gone back and read some of his teachings. He takes the liberty to add things that aren't biblical. I don't have a problem per se, but maybe he should add: What I think the Bible is saying is:_________.

He does have his adversaries:
http://www.atruechurch.info/feldick.html

http://www.baptistboard.com/showthread.php?t=45934

http://cicministry.org/commentary/issue108.htm

http://forums.christiansunite.com/index.php?topic=23283.0

Lots of stuff about the end of time, tribulation etc. I don't even know the importance of having to know all that.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 2, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Ronnie, its only opinion when someone teaches against what we believe in, when they are are preaching to the choir...now thats just bible!



It's easy to tell the difference in the two.

Opinions begin like this:  "I believe......".
Godly facts begin like this:  "Thus saith the Lord......"


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 2, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've gone back and read some of his teachings. He takes the liberty to add things that aren't biblical. I don't have a problem per se, but maybe he should add: What I think the Bible is saying is:_________.
> 
> He does have his adversaries:
> http://www.atruechurch.info/feldick.html
> ...



You're becoming a bonafide researcher.  

.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 2, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> You're becoming a bonafide researcher.
> .



Hopefully it will help me "rightfully divide the truth". That being said all the great religious teachers have a few teachings that I don't agree with and they have some that I do agree with. Even John Calvin, Martin Luther, and the ones before them.


----------



## barryl (Dec 2, 2012)

Awwwwwww,'Man, 
I was hoping ole Les wasn't going to tell us he was a Man, just takes all the fun out.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 2, 2012)

barryl said:


> Awwwwwww,'Man,
> I was hoping ole Les wasn't going to tell us he was a Man, just takes all the fun out.



Ole Les being just a man, is as confused as me, you, and everyone else on this forum! Read what he's got to say and learn from it. You don't have to agree with everything he says. Skip over those parts or topics. Then go listen to another preacher, then another.


----------



## barryl (Dec 2, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Ole Les being just a man, is as confused as me, you, and everyone else on this forum! Read what he's got to say and learn from it. You don't have to agree with everything he says. Skip over those parts or topics. Then go listen to another preacher, then another.


Sorry I confused everybody,I check Les out with the Bible. So far he's doing O.K., my opinion. About being a man{man will fail you God never will} Thats why I asked the 2 questions on the new thread, I checked out the websites you referenced in your earlier post. Still shaking my head. I forgot that Men check the Bible out by Mans opinion.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 3, 2012)

barryl said:


> Sorry I confused everybody,I check Les out with the Bible. So far he's doing O.K., my opinion. About being a man{man will fail you God never will} Thats why I asked the 2 questions on the new thread, I checked out the websites you referenced in your earlier post. Still shaking my head. I forgot that Men check the Bible out by Mans opinion.



We do this every time we hear a preacher preach.(man's opinion) Certainly most preachers as Les does, add their opinions or interpretions. It would be nice if the preacher said, this is what I believe or this is the way I see it. I would expect to hear a different belief from  a preacher of a different denomination from the next and nothing wrong with that.
When we witness to a non-believer, who doesn't read the Bible for himself, he is depending on us to tell him the truth.
Now how much of your personal beliefs are you going to add? It would be hard not to. Can you say, you need to grab yourself a Bible and find out for yourself. Because man, including preachers will just steer you wrong. 
Good thing we didn't use this way of thinking when Paul was preaching.


----------



## barryl (Dec 4, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> We do this every time we hear a preacher preach.(man's opinion) Certainly most preachers as Les does, add their opinions or interpretions. It would be nice if the preacher said, this is what I believe or this is the way I see it. I would expect to hear a different belief from  a preacher of a different denomination from the next and nothing wrong with that.
> When we witness to a non-believer, who doesn't read the Bible for himself, he is depending on us to tell him the truth.
> Now how much of your personal beliefs are you going to add? It would be hard not to. Can you say, you need to grab yourself a Bible and find out for yourself. Because man, including preachers will just steer you wrong.
> Good thing we didn't use this way of thinking when Paul was preaching.


"When we witness to a non- believer, who doesn't read the Bible" Bible Biblical{Bible biggest Hinderance to Christianity} There was a time when I was lazy{my fault}, when I would just sit back and take the preachers opinion, as the truth. That is why we are told to "Study to show thyself approved."Always did take me 2 or 3 to learn. {ain't nothin' like experience} I can say, grab yourself "the" word of God! There are a lot of gullible folks in this world lookin' for the easy route, It takes effort to do the right thing, get rooted and grounded in the word of God!! I spent about 3 hrs. reading some of LF's teachings on his website, looks O.K. so far, looks like he's doing what we say we are doing, trying to "rightly divide." Remember at the judgement seat, "excuses" are not going to work.


----------



## barryl (Dec 18, 2012)

The one thing L.F. says is if he could get folks to realize there is a O.T.{Jewish} salvation {Faith&works} and a N.T.{Gentile}salvation. when folks realize this fact they find the word of God is so much easier to "Divide and understand."


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 18, 2012)

barryl said:


> The one thing L.F. says is if he could get folks to realize there is a O.T.{Jewish} salvation {Faith&works} and a N.T.{Gentile}salvation. when folks realize this fact they find the word of God is so much easier to "Divide and understand."



Insinuating that salvation in Christ is different for a Jew than for a Gentile??


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 18, 2012)

barryl said:


> The one thing L.F. says is if he could get folks to realize there is a O.T.{Jewish} salvation {Faith&works} and a N.T.{Gentile}salvation.



Salvation is by faith -- for both Jew and Gentile (Gal. 3.)


----------



## barryl (Dec 18, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Insinuating that salvation in Christ is different for a Jew than for a Gentile??


Yes Sir, Law , Grace


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 18, 2012)

barryl said:


> Yes Sir, Law , Grace



Everything written in book of James applies to all Christians.  Not just Jews.

.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 19, 2012)

Would you tell me which area of the attachment addresses Jewish/Gentile Christians?  I'm at least interested in reading it.
Thanks.


----------



## barryl (Dec 19, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Would you tell me which area of the attachment addresses Jewish/Gentile Christians?  I'm at least interested in reading it.
> Thanks.


Mosaic Law{Faith plus works} Grace{ Faith}


----------



## barryl (Dec 19, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Everything written in book of James applies to all Christians.  Not just Jews.
> 
> .


Doctrinally, The book of James is written to the twelve{Tribes} sons of Jacob.


----------



## barryl (Dec 19, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Salvation is by faith -- for both Jew and Gentile (Gal. 3.)


I agree, after Calvary!!


----------



## barryl (Dec 19, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Would you tell me which area of the attachment addresses Jewish/Gentile Christians?  I'm at least interested in reading it.
> Thanks.


Romans Ch's. 7, 8 and 9 As far as L.F. Just Google "Through the Bible with Les Feldick"


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 19, 2012)

barryl said:


> Doctrinally, The book of James is written to the twelve{Tribes} sons of Jacob.



James, the leader of the church in Jerusalem, was writing to the church as it had been forced from the city of Jerusalem by the Roman government.
That church was certainly primarily Jewish, and I agree that is who it's being written to.

But it does not apply only to them.  It teaches a Christian life that is suitable to all Christians, for once in Christ there is no Jew and Gentile, but children of God.

Agree?

.


----------



## barryl (Dec 19, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> James, the leader of the church in Jerusalem, was writing to the church as it had been forced from the city of Jerusalem by the Roman government.
> That church was certainly primarily Jewish, and I agree that is who it's being written to.
> 
> But it does not apply only to them.  It teaches a Christian life that is suitable to all Christians, for once in Christ there is no Jew and Gentile, but children of God.
> ...


Romans Ch.7, 8, and 9:6-8 "for once "in Christ"there is no more Jew or Gentile." Check Paul's gospel


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 19, 2012)

I haven't heard a preacher yet, that there is not something that I disagree with. But that just makes me seek more. I don't disagree with everything that even Calvin taught...just parts.

80% good, 20% bad is pretty good for any pastor. 

I agree the closest with what our Bible teaching pastor at North Asheville Bapt. Church teaches. He's a great Bible teacher. They have all their services aired, too. Check him out some time when y'all get a chance. Jimmy Dykes. I like his delivery too, he's comical and can drive it home at the end of the message. Off topic a little, sorry.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 19, 2012)

barryl said:


> Romans Ch.7, 8, and 9:6-8 "for once "in Christ"there is no more Jew or Gentile." Check Paul's gospel



I guess I'm just not following what you're saying.
My elevator doesn't go as high as it use to.


----------



## barryl (Dec 20, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I guess I'm just not following what you're saying.
> My elevator doesn't go as high as it use to.


Acts Ch. 1-15 Transition, 1Tim. Ch. 1 legalism, Gal. Ch. 2 Paul rebuking Peter's inconistant teaching. It's late


----------

